# Looking for a home for two buns in chicagoland area



## ellee4213 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi everyone,

A friend of mine contacted me and said that they are looking for a home for their two bunnies. If I am correct, it's because of allergies. I live in the Dupage County Area, and am looking for a home for them. I have three of my own, so I can't take them, but I might be able to take them in for a couple weeks if someone needed to arrange transportation. The only information I have on them is, "
two 2 yo female rabbits, Frankie is black American dwarf, Lola is white/brown Dutch ". I would assume they are bonded and spayed, but I will try to get more details (like these) as soon as I can.

Just let me know if you or someone you know might be interested in taking in a bonded pair near me.

Thank you all so much!!

Ellee


----------

